# Pictures of YOUR Hedgehog!



## myhedgiePotter

This is my little boy Harry Potter:








*Harry after a nice warm bath.*
















*Him in my room playing on the bed.*

He is 10 months old. (I think.) I got him election night. So I have had him for 5 days.


----------



## Vortex

AWWWW Harry is soo cute and i love the name! :lol:


----------



## kaotichouse

Here is.....tra lalaaa! SPIKE![attachment=0:t2l3mz8l]2008_0407Spike0062.JPG[/attachment:t2l3mz8l][attachment=1:t2l3mz8l]2008_0407Spike0059.JPG[/attachment:t2l3mz8l][attachment=2:t2l3mz8l]2008_0407Spike0015.JPG[/attachment:t2l3mz8l]


----------



## Zalea

This is my hedgie Quentin. These are from when he was a bit younger (a few months ago). I need to upload more soon of what he looks like now. He's definitely grown since these were taken.


----------



## kaotichouse

Awww, Quentin and Harry are so cute!


----------



## zoologist

my baby boy... Sonic Cloud Buggaboo Seefried  my pride and joy!










He wasn't too happy with me waking him up ^_^









and for those interested, here is a video of him eating a meal worm


----------



## Reaper

Uhm what was the picture of your uvula for ? LOL


----------



## zoologist

haha reaper. if you click on the picture it shows my wicked large tonsil. they were so swollen last week that I couldn't eat, and i could barely drink. The docs *think* i have mono :/


----------



## Tan

Here's some of my beautiful babies. This is my boy Perceus having a wee








This is Imhotep








Here's a pic of Cleopatra








This is Hercules


----------



## numothehedgehog

Wow gorgeous hedges
where did you get the long eared from?
SO CUTE :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

I am extremely jealous of your long eareds, they are gorgeous!  

Everyone's hedgies are so cute.


----------



## Tan

numothehedgehog said:


> Wow gorgeous hedges
> where did you get the long eared from


Thank you. My babies are my life (after my family). I got some of my long ear from Austria, and some from Germany & Holland.


----------



## LizardGirl

Oh and zoologist, that was a beautiful snake! Whatever did you cut it open for?


----------



## Tan

LizardGirl said:


> I am extremely jealous of your long eareds, they are gorgeous!
> 
> Everyone's hedgies are so cute.


lol, do not let that face fool you. They are usually the pitbull of the hedgie world in my own opinion. NOTHING like an APH, they would eat one from breaky if given half the chance 

I was thinking that myself, have seen some very nice hedgies in here myself.


----------



## Vortex

*GASP* everyones hedgies are sooo cute!!!  
i love your long eared's Tan, they are absolutly adorable! and i love Cleopatra's face! i could just melt!! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Zalea

Everyone's hedgies look great. There's just something about them that makes them have this irresistible cuteness, for sure. 
Here are some that are a bit more recent of my hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl

Zalea, your hedgie is adorable.


----------



## Zalea

Thank you! I think so too. He definitely gets the royal treatment.  My parents have pretty much started describing him to people as their grandkid. Lol


----------



## weddinglady

This is my first time hopefully being able to post photos.
[attachment=0:2b280y7j]Hedgehog.jpg[/attachment:2b280y7j]
[attachment=1:2b280y7j]Hedgehog2.jpg[/attachment:2b280y7j]


----------



## 2SloSHOs

Heres my little guy...

















Snack for being a good boy in the bath








Trying some chicken soup before going back to nap


----------



## Ash88

This is my baby girl, Snuffles.... naughty little critter, and can be very grumpy - but I still love her! [attachment=0:4tbizqfr]HPIM5872.JPG[/attachment:4tbizqfr][attachment=1:4tbizqfr]HPIM5628.JPG[/attachment:4tbizqfr][attachment=2:4tbizqfr]HPIM5460.JPG[/attachment:4tbizqfr]


----------



## Mongo911

aww your hedgehogs are so cute!!!!!


----------



## K9_girl1994

Aww your hedgies are adorable. Here are a few of mine! More like a hundred! I hope that wasn't too much or they weren't too big(I dont know how to resize very good) There is my little Bruno!


----------



## jayberrylee

Here are some new pics of my hedgehog!  I hope i didnt post to many.

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4546.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4545.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4544.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4543.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4542.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4533.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4532.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4531.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4525.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4524.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4523.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4522.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4521.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_4519.jpg


----------



## Vortex

oh my gosh K9_girl1994! that 6th pic is amazing! i love it!!! <333 hes so cute


----------



## Vortex

jayberrylee your hedgie is adorable! whats his name?
everyones hedgies are adorable!! <333
gosh i cant wait to get another quiled baby! teehee


----------



## K9_girl1994

thanks! I love that pic too  he was watching tv and needed a boost up so he could see his show. lol He is awesome with the camera, I think he wants to be a model.


----------



## jayberrylee

Thanks! His name is Fabio


----------



## Kean

all of your hedgies are so amazingly cute!!  i cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## Vortex

jayberrylee said:


> Thanks! His name is Fabio


HAHA i LOVE it!!!! perfect! :lol:


----------



## hedgie love

Here's Herisson![attachment=0:11y2u4sr]SGB_3819.jpg[/attachment:11y2u4sr][attachment=1:11y2u4sr]sgb_3790.jpg[/attachment:11y2u4sr][attachment=2:11y2u4sr]DSCF1130smallcopy.jpg[/attachment:11y2u4sr]


----------



## hedgie love

Three is not enough![attachment=0:1nknfwzk]sgb_3760.jpg[/attachment:1nknfwzk][attachment=1:1nknfwzk]SGB_3826.jpg[/attachment:1nknfwzk][attachment=2:1nknfwzk]SGB_3820.jpg[/attachment:1nknfwzk]


----------



## kristinmarissa

Man, hedgehogs are cute...
Pasta Batman:
swaddled:









swimming:








found you!









tube head:


----------



## Aleshea




----------



## Lilly101

all your hedgies are sooooo cute!


----------



## Woof

[attachment=0:116enuhj]tanga[/attachment:116enuhj]


----------



## chaos_emerald

can't resist the chance to show off my baby  
this is emerald, or emmy. :mrgreen:










can't tell the difference between her and the pinecones...  



















and she's also my obnoxious, tacky signature, haha.


----------



## sarahomnia

Hector!








inside my hoodie pocket, one of his favorite places to curl up in.









exploring his hedgie bag.









curious little bugger.









my little snugglebuddy


----------



## Sonic

[attachment=2:3htcqz5v]grumpster.jpg[/attachment:3htcqz5v]Here are some of Sergio!


----------



## Juicebox

zoologist said:


> haha reaper. if you click on the picture it shows my wicked large tonsil. they were so swollen last week that I couldn't eat, and i could barely drink. The docs *think* i have mono :/


I had mono and my tonsils looked EXACTLY like that except with more pus. :/
Im sure youre already better.  It was horrible I must say. I know it was for me.

Anyways, on to pictures of JUICEBOX! 
Creative name hm?


----------



## Ahava

All right. My adorable little Teddi.[attachment=0:1hmo3ior]blurry tongue.JPG[/attachment:1hmo3ior][attachment=1:1hmo3ior]Before First bath.JPG[/attachment:1hmo3ior][attachment=2:1hmo3ior]HEDGIE.JPG[/attachment:1hmo3ior]


----------



## roxy

heres my little grump roxy <3 she doesn't like ANYTHING (except for mealies) but shes still my little peach <333[attachment=0:180no0b3]3.jpg[/attachment:180no0b3][attachment=1:180no0b3]2.jpg[/attachment:180no0b3][attachment=2:180no0b3]2.jpg[/attachment:180no0b3]


----------



## LizardGirl

Aww, Roxy is adorable! I love the second pic.


----------



## Quills

The second pic of Roxy looks like a hedgehog glamour shot lol


----------



## Herisson

Hérisson in his Aveeno bath :mrgreen:[attachment=0:2gwcmhi3]H..jpg[/attachment:2gwcmhi3]


----------



## animal<3er

I love Hérisson's color. I have never seen one like that.


----------



## Tasha

Mr Grump (aka Henry)! He hates me but I love him to bits.[attachment=0:v0v6xnoc]internet 3.jpg[/attachment:v0v6xnoc][attachment=1:v0v6xnoc]internet 2.jpg[/attachment:v0v6xnoc]


----------



## hedgieluver

OMG!!!! tasha henry is soooooo adorable!!!!!h is face looks like he just ate a lemon!!!  and i can see why the first one is ur fav


----------



## LarryT

Would like to share pics of my Gizmo,Wanda and Mystique with her babies but all my photos have to many pixels to upload..If u'd like to see them checkout my photo albums here is the link http://imageevent.com/thomasonratterriers

P.S. beautiful hedgies everyone!


----------



## Vortex

oh my gosh! LarryT, those hoglets are so adorable!! i wish i could take one home! hehe
all the hoggers are adorable!
and tasha, i love henry's face  hes so cute :lol: 
i just love lookin at hedgie pics


----------



## hedgieluver

AW those hoglets are sooooo incrediably adorable!!!!1  i want 1!!!!!


----------



## FiaSpice

more at http://picasaweb.google.com/fiaspice


----------



## Lilysmommy

Lol, I LOVE the second and last pictures! :lol:  That last one deserves to go to cuteoverload.com! :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Here's a few of Vander. I thought they were cute.
He is in the cargo pocket of my boyfriend's pant's. Vander is a big boy I didn't think he would fit! :shock:

I love the look on his face in the first one!


----------



## Tasha

Aaahh they are all so cute!  

They are great pics FiaSpice, i especially love the second one, mainly because i see that face on my Henry all the time! Very cute.


----------



## FiaSpice

Tasha said:


> Aaahh they are all so cute!
> 
> They are great pics FiaSpice, i especially love the second one, mainly because i see that face on my Henry all the time! Very cute.


thanks. I got that look because of the camera shutter, one second before she had her cute little face on, oh well


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

*These are all so adorable!!! aaa sorry havent got a pic of myne yet cuz havent got one intill next week l;lol*


----------



## heavenlyhogs




----------



## Pickles90

My sweet little harvey!

I'm going to try get some better pics later and upload them!


----------



## shetland

The two latest babies are just adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katinka

__
https://flic.kr/p/3701615228


__
https://flic.kr/p/3671538777


__
https://flic.kr/p/3700807039

My sweet Polly. [attachment=0:2w3rp2fi]3701615228_4fbd38494a.jpg[/attachment:2w3rp2fi]


----------



## raisinsushi

My boy Raisin Sushi!


----------



## heavenlyhogs

just wanted to say the hedgie im holding is NOT a baby


----------



## hdcross

This is my Baby
"The Shadow of Hyde's Evil"

But my mom calls him "Horny Prick"
My dad calls him "demon"

I just call him "Hyde" or his pet name which is "Bishie"[attachment=0:3md489gi]CIMG8656.JPG[/attachment:3md489gi][attachment=1:3md489gi]CIMG8665.JPG[/attachment:3md489gi][attachment=2:3md489gi]CIMG8652.JPG[/attachment:3md489gi]


----------



## LizardGirl

Oh my gosh, what a neat pinto marking! How cool is that? :lol: He is just adorable.


----------



## hdcross

yeah, I got 2nd pick of the litter, there were 4 boys and a girl.. the breeder kept the girl.. and the none of the others were pinto.. I loved his markings, reminded me of devil horns when he rolls up.. its cute ^_^[attachment=0:1yu54xwb]CIMG8666.JPG[/attachment:1yu54xwb]


----------



## Vortex

awww! there so cute!
and hdcross, your hedgies markings are so cute!
hehe


----------



## APBTkisses

Sookie!!










&.....the new addition. Coming home on the 9th.


----------



## LizardGirl

I'm coming to steal that baby!!! I cannot believe how dark and gorgeous it is!!!!!


----------



## APBTkisses

Ha! Thanks! PM'd ya back


----------



## Hedgehogs

My new Hedgie boy.......Oreo!

http://hearttohearthedgehogs.com/h2h_016.htm

He is Baby 1 in group 3. Ain't he cute???? :lol: 
He's coming this Saturday.


----------



## shetland

How exciting!! He is adorable. Such a little cute nose he has and his face looks soooo gentle. Doesn't Saturday seem so far away?


----------



## Hedgehogs

Hahaha :lol: Thank you. And yes I'm dying of excitement! When he's here I'll make sure to post pics.


----------



## APBTkisses

A pic of Mr. Alvin, now that he is home!


----------

